# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Bën gjumin e darkës, zgjohet 20 vjet më e re

## fegi

Publikuar: 17.06.2011 - 21:53
Shtrihet për të bërë gjumin e darkës, por 34-vjeçarja zgjohet në mëngjes adoleshente. Naomi Jacobs u zgjua në shtëpinë e saj, por pësoi një zhgënjim të thellë, kur nuk gjeti në dhomë motrën e saj, kur nuk dëgjoi prindërit që hanin mëngjes në katin e poshtëm, kur pa se në dhomën ngjitur ishte një fëmijë dhe në pasqyrë u shfaq ajo, por afër 20 vjet më e moshuar. 

Në panik të plotë, Naomi filloi të pyeste veten e saj se cila ishte realisht, nga vinte, çfarë bënte në këtë shtëpi që nuk ishte aspak familjare për të. 

Në mënyrë instiktive, ajo krijoi një numër telefoni (këtë e mbante mend) dhe në anën tjetër të receptorit ishte  motra e saj. Nuk e di ku jam dhe çfarë po më ndodh, ishin fjalët e para që tha. Nuk vonoi shumë kur në shtëpinë e saj ia behu e motra dhe shoqja e saj më e mirë. 

E kalova atë ditë duke qarë për gjërat që kisha humbur. Isha shumë konfuze, kisha humbur shkollën, miqtë, shëtitjet në park, shtëpinë. Isha ende Naomi, por nuk jetoja më në Kansas, tha Naomi, pasi e mori veten nga trauma e pësuar.

Mjekët shpjeguan se Naomi kishte pësuar një amnezi globale transitore që manifestohet me humbje të përkohshme të memories. Ky problem është pasojë e stresit të madh dhe fshin memorien emocionale.

Në periudhën e black outit ka qenë çdo gjë shumë e vështirë, Mjeku më tha që të mos sforcoja memorien time, sepse çdo gjë duhet të kthehej normalisht. Por ishte e sikletshme që isha një adoleshente me trupin e një 34-vjeçareje. Po ashtu, e përjetova shumë keq faktin se ëndrrat e mia nuk është realizuar. Isha një nënë 'single' dhe nuk isha martuar kurrë. Punoja 13 orë në ditë dhe e kisha lindur djalin tim në ujë, tha Naomi, transmeton TCH.

----------

